

Show HN: Swiftgive – free, easy mobile fundraising and tipping - smholloway
https://www.swiftgive.com/

======
smholloway
We believe the world deserves a simpler, more convenient way to pay, so we
created a free, mobile-friendly money transfer service using Square Cash and
QR codes.

This was born out of necessity. We never have cash. Why would we? We shop
online at Amazon. We pay for food and drinks with credit cards. We settle up
with friends using electronic fund transfers. But there are so many times that
cash would be handy, like tipping the local band playing at dinner or donating
a few dollars to the grassroots organization set up outside the grocery store.
As techies, we think the answer is for fundraisers and people working for tips
to post a QR code that people can scan to donate. It’s passive like a tip jar,
but it scales a lot better.

What do you think? We’d love feedback.

------
mfcjiggs
Interesting angle... There's a lot of activity in the fundraising space right
now (everybody is launching their version of kickstarter), but this seems to
better explore the concept of receiving donations in the real world vs online.
I don't really work for tips or fundraise, but if I see one of your codes in
the wild I might use it. Good luck!

------
prplppleater
I'm not sure I understand--why not use something like Stripe to process the
transfers and take a cut yourself?

------
sensarn
Great idea! Tipping with cash is surprisingly inconvenient these days.

~~~
tiogemini
Yes, this! I never have cash. After Thursday night date night I looked like a
cheapskate because I couldn’t tip the valet. Whoops...

